# Insurance on a track toy...?



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm currently building/restoring a 1997 Mitsubishi Evo IV as a track toy. At the moment its parked on my drive, I've reconnected the battery as it has a CAT1 alarm fitted but I'd sleep better at night knowing if it was to be stolen then I would be covered.

How do I go about this as I don't want to use it on the road, the car is currently a non runner as need a few loose ends doing to it around the ECU side of things. So it wont be going on the road and lives on the drive at the moment but would like to have some kind of insurance on it.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

It definitely needs a SORN otherwise the DVLA could fine you and potentially crush your car. As for the insurance I can't help sorry


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

AFAIK it has to have insurance whether it's taxed or not now.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

You can get a laid up policy. I think I paid about £100 a year for mine


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

bigmc said:


> AFAIK it has to have insurance whether it's taxed or not now.


Either tax/insurance or a SORN....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi

We do offer some laid up policies. If you would like a quote please feel free to PM me a contact number and I will arrange for someone to call you to see if we can help.

Thanks

Dan



VenomUK said:


> I'm currently building/restoring a 1997 Mitsubishi Evo IV as a track toy. At the moment its parked on my drive, I've reconnected the battery as it has a CAT1 alarm fitted but I'd sleep better at night knowing if it was to be stolen then I would be covered.
> 
> How do I go about this as I don't want to use it on the road, the car is currently a non runner as need a few loose ends doing to it around the ECU side of things. So it wont be going on the road and lives on the drive at the moment but would like to have some kind of insurance on it.
> 
> Any suggestions please?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Can a track car still be used on track if its sorn?

Obviously you'd need a trailer to tack it to track


----------



## m4drx (Aug 14, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Can a track car still be used on track if its sorn?
> 
> Obviously you'd need a trailer to tack it to track


Yes. It doesn't need tax, mot or insurance. There may well be scrutineering andnoise testing to pass.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Really concidering tracking the Clio next year and getting a crap daily driver


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Laid up policy through Flux would be my recommendation.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

The car is SORN at the moment, I heard about all this about needing insurance regardless if its on the road or not but there is a point the car becomes exempt from that when the government introduced that and what I took away from it was that I didn't need it.

Thanks for letting me know about this laid up policy, didn't know such things existed and sounds exactly what I'm after.


----------

